# Silliest thing a layman has told you about Tarantulas



## LythSalicaria (Sep 26, 2014)

I was going to post this in the "silliest thing you've heard in petstores" thread but it's not quite the same thing. When a pet store employee gives you bad information it's infuriating - it's their job to inform people about the animals they're purchasing and they're misinformed. That's not cool.

But what about when some regular schmuck plays armchair arachnologist? I will gleefully gush about my Ts to anyone who'll listen. I'm not trying to force my hobby down anyone's throat - if it's obvious that they're not interested, I'll drop the subject. I don't care about the geniuses who think that a tarantula escaping = multiplying or the ones who threaten to end me if one of my Ts escape, but the ones who actually -are- interested can be pretty entertaining.

People have this annoying compulsion to contribute to conversations even when they have nothing valuable to say. So, rather than asking thoughtful questions, giving themselves the opportunity to learn something, they end up pulling random "facts" from the dark recesses of their brains that have been sitting collecting dust since they were in grade school.

My favorite bit of "information" came from someone I seriously suspected to be a Jack Russel Terrier in a man suit.

"Hey, hey, hey, Donna, hey Donna! You wanna know how to tame your tarantulas? See I know this because my roommate had one once. Wh-wh-wh-what you do is...what you do is...you feed it a GRASSHOPPER and then - cuz tarantulas don't like to move much and have to use a lot of energy to eat bugs - you can hold it and pet it and do whatever you want to it!" 

*FACEPALM*

I'll be sure to give that a try. Really. Y'know, because I'd totally want to be man-handled while I'm trying to eat my dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Micrathena (Sep 26, 2014)

Today I got the usual "camel spider" story- you know, that they're vicious monsters that will gladly eat your flesh and grow to be two feet long. Ridiculous, of curse, but she said it with such conviction that I knew an argument would be a waste of time.
Sorry, not really related to tarantulas, but I figured it counted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewAgePrimal (Sep 26, 2014)

I always liked the one about them being able to jump 10' in the air.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Sep 26, 2014)

They can kill you


----------



## DVMT (Sep 26, 2014)

I had a regular guy who happened to be at the pet store getting crickets a while back for his beardies while I was getting mine (he asked what I was feeding) tell me to be careful because they are all deadly and it's illegal to own them in this state.  I pointed to the rose hair and the pink toe they had for sale and said "Then explain that".  Then I asked him "Do you think they would be selling illegal species here?"  He smiled and said "They might get in trouble, big time, if the wrong person walked in and saw that"  to which I replied "Go to 10 random pet stores that sell inverts here in Delaware, small reptiles, ect......and count how many T's you find, it is not illegal here and they are not deadly at all"  He then replied "Believe what you want man, its your problem"  I couldn't help but to laugh in this jokers face.  I politely told him that I think I'll be fine and to have a good day.  I'm usually all about informing people who are willing to learn, but this guy was clearly set in his beliefs and wasn't gonna budge.  I just wish I could go back and ask him where he was informed that they were all deadly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria (Sep 26, 2014)

From the mouth of my best bud's girlfriend: "Wait, Tarantulas are SPIDERS?! I'm never setting foot in your house again until you get rid of them. If any of them get out I'll end you. This town is going to be full of Tarantulas now, I know it."

Now, completely ignoring the bit where my competence is put into question..."Until you get rid of them"? _UNTIL_ I get rid of them. Someone has _seriously_ overestimated how much I value their company.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Akai (Sep 26, 2014)

you know it's funny but i've rescued a couple of G. roseas at a my local Petsmart this year and each time i've had to sign a waiver making them exempt if i get bitten and have to go to the hospital.   this was a legit 2 page document.   they told me they have a nasty bite and yada yada yada.   i didnt even bother to tell them about the 100+ collection at home.  everyone was amazed i was buying one at checkout.  you'd think i was buying a piranha with 8 legs.   lol


----------



## Julia (Sep 26, 2014)

Akai said:


> you know it's funny but i've rescued a couple of G. roseas at a my local Petsmart this year and each time i've had to sign a waiver making them exempt if i get bitten and have to go to the hospital.   this was a legit 2 page document.   they told me they have a nasty bite and yada yada yada.   i didnt even bother to tell them about the 100+ collection at home.  everyone was amazed i was buying one at checkout.  you'd think i was buying a piranha with 8 legs.   lol


I'm fairly certain that waiver is standard for all animals (except maybe fish?) at Petsmart.  I remember signing one for a hermit crab eons ago.


----------



## LythSalicaria (Sep 26, 2014)

Julia said:


> I'm fairly certain that waiver is standard for all animals (except maybe fish?) at Petsmart.  I remember signing one for a hermit crab eons ago.


Ditto - I seem to recall having to sign a similar waver when I bought a pair of rats from them.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 26, 2014)

Julia said:


> I'm fairly certain that waiver is standard for all animals (except maybe fish?) at Petsmart.  I remember signing one for a hermit crab eons ago.


I had to do that with my Pac man frog and green anoles.


----------



## Frogo224 (Sep 26, 2014)

"OMG you own spiders?! What is wrong with you? Can't they kill you?!"
I've heard this one so many times I've almost given up on trying to explain to people unwilling to educate themselves.


----------



## klawfran3 (Sep 26, 2014)

The best ones are where they tell you a story about how their uncle's dog's girlfriend's niece's brother's cousin's sister had a boyfriend that died because he was bitten by a super deadly tarantula or that they'll kill me with their hairs.
they know that because they saw it on facebook that one time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Sep 26, 2014)

They are all deadly, even as slings (says nearly my entire family).


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 27, 2014)

PanzoN88 said:


> They are all deadly, even as slings (says nearly my entire family).


they're deadlier as babies because they can't regulate the venom they inject... and because they are smaller they have to inject more to kill a predator faster ... (some of my friends get venomous reptiles and tarantula's confused LOL)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LordWaffle (Sep 27, 2014)

I can be extremely abrasive in person (it's not intentional, It's just part of how I am) even when I'm trying to be sociable.  As a result, I usually get asked questions rather than have people tell me information about something they know I've been a part of for the better part of 20 years.  The most I've heard is the tired "deadliest spiders in the world" thing, and even then it was something I overheard two guys at work talking about a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jigalojey (Sep 28, 2014)

"Don't you think you should take them out of the tank and let them run around your backyard for abit? They need exercise" -The biggest idiot in my neighborhood.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Sep 28, 2014)

"omg you let all those things run loose around your house..."


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 28, 2014)

"How do you sleep in your room with them, aren't you afraid they will get out"? 

Yes I am soooo scared, that's why I keep them as pets and they also have lids on their tanks with clips....so they cant get out.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 28, 2014)

I run into the consistent assumption that they are all kept together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LythSalicaria (Sep 28, 2014)

A conversation with my friend shortly after I ordered my first sling:

"Check it out! This little dude will likely have an 8-inch legspan in another year. And I got it as a freebie!" I said, showing off my recently acquired LD sling.

"Whoa...you can't be serious. What is it?"

"It's called Lasiodora difficilis."

"Lassie-o'-dorna differ-what?"

"Lasiodora difficilis."

"Lashiodora deffincilis?"

"Lasiodora. Difficilis."

"Lashieodora diffichilis?"

"Repeat after me: Lasio...dora."

"Lasiodora."

"Good! Now diffi...cilis..."

"Difficilis."

"Now put it together: Lasiodora difficilis!"

"Lashieodora defficilis!"

"...It's a Fire Red Birdeater."

"THAT THING EATS BIRDS?!"

Talk about a long walk for a short drink of water...sheesh.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 28, 2014)

I tell my family what new T's I just ordered using the scientific names and they go "--Waaiitt a minute, hold on...a what? No-no-no, what would *I* call it" They want to know the common name lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LythSalicaria (Sep 28, 2014)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I tell my family what new T's I just ordered using the scientific names and they go "--Waaiitt a minute, hold on...a what? No-no-no, what would *I* call it" They want to know the common name lol.


LOL I run into that at my LPS. The herp expert is always curious about new additions to my collection, but when I try to use the scientific names he says, "Whoa you've officially gone beyond my realm of knowledge there." I had real fun trying to explain the difference between A. genic and N. chromatus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shawno821 (Sep 28, 2014)

I sell T's and I just love when people ask for one their 3 year old can hold.I just want to say "Why this OBT right here would be great for your little one"....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 28, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I run into the consistent assumption that they are all kept together.


So do I...and it's usually asked right after I answer how many I have. It's incredibly hard to keep a straight face after being asked if I keep 50+ tarantulas in "one big cage".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 28, 2014)

The people I know don't care if its in one cage or not, I tell them I have 15 T's and they have a panic attack.


----------



## klawfran3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> So do I...and it's usually asked right after I answer how many I have. It's incredibly hard to keep a straight face after being asked if I keep 50+ tarantulas in "one big cage".


Seriously whats with that? they aren't tropical fish.
I usually answer "no, I don't like having a gladitorial combat ring in my room." usually gets people confused enough to think about their questions before they ask me another stupid one.


----------



## gobey (Sep 28, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> Seriously whats with that? they aren't tropical fish.
> I usually answer "no, I don't like having a gladitorial combat ring in my room." usually gets people confused enough to think about their questions before they ask me another stupid one.


I had a guy at a LPS ask if I was gonna keep my L.p.s together.

The next thing they say after you tell them they'd fight and eat one another is that you SHOULD do it. That way you only have the most badass spider left. All I can think is "that's not fair to my poor Avic."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria (Sep 28, 2014)

gobey said:


> I had a guy at a LPS ask if I was gonna keep my L.p.s together.
> 
> The next thing they say after you tell them they'd fight and eat one another is that you SHOULD do it. That way you only have the most badass spider left. All I can think is "that's not fair to my poor Avic."


That right there...that honks me off. I can easily accept that many people are going to be completely ignorant of how this hobby works - they're entitled to their ignorance. No one needs to know everything. But these schmucks who know next to nothing and then proceed to tell you how you should be engaging in the hobby, because they watched a bug documentary once that totally had a T segment...that gets stuck in my craw. The absolute worst is when you mistake this "advice" for interest, and when you try to re-educate them they outright refuse to accept the new information. 

I'm starting to get why some of the more experienced members here say they don't bother telling most people about their T's. I'm swiftly approaching the point where I just stop trying and limit my T conversations to participation on Arachnoboards, and maybe Arachnofunctions if I ever manage to get my car on the road.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## buddah4207 (Sep 28, 2014)

I impart a bit of knowledge on anyone who says anything about spiders, tarantulas, or snakes in my presence haha. Most people I talk to have taken to asking me more questions then anything. I'm always happy to answer questions and what not and in that way most of my friends and family are decently versed in the matters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Sep 29, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> "Don't you think you should take them out of the tank and let them run around your backyard for abit? They need exercise" -The biggest idiot in my neighborhood.


LOL....That reminds me of the reason that PETA is against the tarantula hobby: That tarantulas need to be out in the open, not in cages, and socialize with each other.::

That's cool.....wonder if I could hit up the local municipal government for some funding for a Tarantula Park. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jigalojey (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if anyone with an IQ above 40 is a member of PETA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Sep 29, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> I wonder if anyone with an IQ above 40 is a member of PETA.


That's bloody unlikely, dude. oh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrettyHate (Sep 29, 2014)

Ghost Dragon said:


> LOL....That reminds me of the reason that PETA is against the tarantula hobby: That tarantulas need to be out in the open, not in cages, and socialize with each other.::
> 
> That's cool.....wonder if I could hit up the local municipal government for some funding for a Tarantula Park. :biggrin:


You bring up a good point, and I think I have to side with PETA on this one. 

When I first brought home my H. lividum, it was out in the open of its enclosure and enjoyed the sunshine. Then, after being away from its friends for a week or so, it dug a hole, and now does nothing but sit in that hole, in the dark, and listen to Sisters of Mercy and Type O Negative.

When it does come out of its hole, it seems extremely angry.

More recently it has stopped eating; something that it really used to enjoy. 



I looked up all these symptoms on the internet -
-Loss of interest in daily activities
-Isolating oneself from others/sleeping too much
-Appetite changes
-Anger/irritability/more aggressive than usual...

I think my tarantula is depressed. Help.

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Sep 29, 2014)

PrettyHate said:


> You bring up a good point, and I think I have to side with PETA on this one.
> 
> When I first brought home my H. lividum, it was out in the open of its enclosure and enjoyed the sunshine. Then, after being away from its friends for a week or so, it dug a hole, and now does nothing but sit in that hole, in the dark, and listen to Sisters of Mercy and Type O Negative. I think it may be depressed.


You're funny, dear.  You forgot to mention the time it climbed the tub and did its Robbie Knievel imitation at you.


----------



## Akai (Sep 29, 2014)

PrettyHate said:


> You bring up a good point, and I think I have to side with PETA on this one.
> 
> When I first brought home my H. lividum, it was out in the open of its enclosure and enjoyed the sunshine. Then, after being away from its friends for a week or so, it dug a hole, and now does nothing but sit in that hole, in the dark, and listen to Sisters of Mercy and Type O Negative. I think it may be depressed.


   LMAO!  You killed me with this one.  i almost spewed coffee all over my laptop screen. bahaaaaa.  btw welcome back stranger.  :wink:


----------



## PrettyHate (Sep 29, 2014)

Ghost Dragon said:


> You're funny, dear.  You forgot to mention the time it climbed the tub and did its Robbie Knievel imitation at you.


Oh RIGHT. I forgot about the SUICIDE ATTEMPT!

And thanks Akai!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Sep 29, 2014)

PrettyHate said:


> Oh RIGHT. I forgot about the SUICIDE ATTEMPT!


Yes, it MUST be depressed.... Hide your Nine Inch Nails albums. LOL


----------



## GG80 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just today I told a guy that I keep tarantulas, he casually responded with, 'I assume you got them de-venomized', as if it's the thing to do. I just said no and walked away.


----------



## Driller64 (Sep 29, 2014)

PrettyHate said:


> You bring up a good point, and I think I have to side with PETA on this one.
> 
> When I first brought home my H. lividum, it was out in the open of its enclosure and enjoyed the sunshine. Then, after being away from its friends for a week or so, it dug a hole, and now does nothing but sit in that hole, in the dark, and listen to Sisters of Mercy and Type O Negative.
> 
> ...


I am having the same problems with my GBB sling. Ever since rehousing it has seemed incredibly sad. It has spun an extensive webbed tunnel system where it spends the whole day crying and listening to Asking Alexandria and other such metalcore bands. Whenever I try to tell it that it should stop listening to such shitty poser music and get out of this phase it says it would rather die. I am seriously afraid for its life and not sure if it can hold on much longer. We need to start a tarantula support group so that we can help these poor depressed spiders and so I don't have to hear another techno breakdown ever again XD

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 29, 2014)

Prettyhate made me laugh. 

Burrowers aren't that way by choice, they're just clinically depressed?  I feel sorry for them now.  I'm gonna go have a talk with my A. ezendami right now for a therapy session, it must have endured some kind of trauma before I got it, maybe it was fondled in the egg sac by one of its siblings.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 29, 2014)

GG80 said:


> Just today I told a guy that I keep tarantulas, he casually responded with, 'I assume you got them de-venomized', as if it's the thing to do. I just said no and walked away.


He gets a point for using venom though. Every single time someone brings up "poisonous" spiders I ask if they're planning to eat them. Cue look of confusion and walk away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akai (Sep 29, 2014)

---------- Post added 09-29-2014 at 01:36 PM ----------




Belle Fury said:


> He gets a point for using venom though. Every single time someone brings up "poisonous" spiders I ask if they're planning to eat them. Cue look of confusion and walk away.


   i hear this ALL the time too...more then i care to count.  lol


----------



## cold blood (Sep 29, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> He gets a point for using venom though. Every single time someone brings up "poisonous" spiders I ask if they're planning to eat them. Cue look of confusion and walk away.


People don't know/don't care.  Seems that all too many people these terms are interchangeable.  Many times I explain the difference and I get a look like I'm trying to be a know-it-all or they see the differences as merely "semantics".   I wish I knew how to get that icon of the head bashing itself into the wall repeatedly, cause that's how it makes me feel.


----------



## GG80 (Sep 29, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> He gets a point for using venom though. Every single time someone brings up "poisonous" spiders I ask if they're planning to eat them. Cue look of confusion and walk away.


I agree, it was an odd situation for me. On the one hand I was glad he didn't use the word 'poison', but still......de-venomized. It was the way he said it that irritated me, so casual as if he knew that was what happens when someone gets a T.


----------



## timisimaginary (Oct 1, 2014)

i have no problems with people who ask "stupid" questions like "do you keep them all in one cage?" or "do you let them roam around your house?" etc. at least they are ASKING a question... the people who TELL you things about them, without actually knowing what they're talking about, are the ones that are annoying. but most people i find are simply curious, and most people know literally nothing about tarantulas, and unless they're in the hobby, how would you expect them to? it's not like schools are teaching classes in tarantulas, or there are a ton of accurate and informative TV shows about them, or tons of books on the best-seller list about them. the only reason we know anything about them is because we keep them, and so we have to learn about them. the average person has no reason to inform themselves about an animal they are unlikely to ever encounter on their own. it seems the longer people are in the hobby, the more likely they are to lose sight of this. and its our responsibility as T keepers to take these kinds of questions, no matter how "silly" they may seem to us, and use them as an opportunity to educate, not an excuse to ridicule or look down on other people. maybe then some of those people will become interested in joining the hobby themselves.

now, when somebody walks into a pet store, buys a tarantula, and THEN they start asking those "stupid" questions.... that's another story.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 1, 2014)

It's weird how everyone thinks Ts are so scary but as a tarantula keeper you can never understand it. You're just sort of left wondering what everyone is so afraid of. I mean some people would probably even leave their house if they found one in their home, but to us it's just like finding a silverfish in our house. But then again people have been misinformed about tarantulas for most of their lives so it's only natural to act this way towards them, although to us it seems silly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 1, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> It's weird how everyone thinks Ts are so scary but as a tarantula keeper you can never understand it. You're just sort of left wondering what everyone is so afraid of. I mean some people would probably even leave their house if they found one in their home, but to us it's just like finding a silverfish in our house. But then again people have been misinformed about them for most of their lives so it's only natural to act this way towards tarantulas, although to us it seems silly.


spiders, along with snakes, have been culturally maligned since biblical times. This is helped along by the film industry and the sensationalism of the media in general. It's ingrained from birth to be afraid of "creepy crawling creatures".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 2, 2014)

'tarantulas are harmless' is one of my favorites, lol..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Oct 2, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I mean some people would probably even leave their house if they found one in their home, but to us it's just like finding a silverfish in our house. But then again people have been misinformed about them for most of their lives so it's only natural to act this way towards tarantulas, although to us it seems silly.


what misinformation do you speak of in regards to silverfish?  they may be harmless to humans yes BUT not our possessions.  they eat paper, books, book bindings, photos, carpeting and your clothes just to name a few.  you might want to google image "silverfish damage".  no thanks, not in my house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 2, 2014)

Akai said:


> what misinformation do you speak of in regards to silverfish?  they may be harmless to humans yes BUT not our possessions.  they eat paper, books, book bindings, photos, carpeting and your clothes just to name a few.  you might want to google image "silverfish damage".  no thanks, not in my house.


they do make good feeders though. nice and tender bodies.. cant hurt your specimens


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 2, 2014)

Akai said:


> what misinformation do you speak of in regards to silverfish?  they may be harmless to humans yes BUT not our possessions.  they eat paper, books, book bindings, photos, carpeting and your clothes just to name a few.  you might want to google image "silverfish damage".  no thanks, not in my house.


*facepalm* I was talking about tarantulas there. Here, I'll edit.


----------



## Akai (Oct 2, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I mean some people would probably even leave their house if they found one in their home, but to us it's just like finding a silverfish in our house.


no need to facepalm Driller. you're saying "us" being hobbyist would be OK with tarantulas in their house but you liken them to finding silverfish in your house which means that is OK.  there are probably better anologies then silverfish. just sayin. :wink:


----------



## VenomousMe (Oct 2, 2014)

The silliest thing anyone has ever said to me about tarantulas? hmmmm. lmfao, does it have to be a layman?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 2, 2014)

ratluvr76 said:


> spiders, along with snakes, have been culturally maligned since biblical times. This is helped along by the film industry and the sensationalism of the media in general. It's ingrained from birth to be afraid of "creepy crawling creatures".


the curious thing about this, is before modernized religions came about, most of the animals hated by these religions were actually revered as sacred deities by indigenous peoples and polytheistic religions.

  For example, Anansi the spider is a god in west african mythos, he is the trickster, and the god of knowledge.  However that story is a bit macabre, as he captures animals and trades them as slaves for the gift of knowledge.  Kinda weird, but whatever.. *shrug* 

  Another african (egyptian) deity is Serket, the goddess of medicinal stings.  She's a symbol of medicine and holds the key of life.  A scorpion dons her headdress.

  The goddess arachne challenges athena to a competition and in one version, she defeats her.  athena gives her the ability to spin silk like a spider, giving her the ability to weave without ever needing thread.

  Many animals hated and feared today other than arachnids are also heroes to pre-christian cultures and religions:

  Crocodiles in modern days are hated, but Sobek and nile crocodiles were worshipped by egyptians.  They were often mummified and given their own tombs with gifts.

  Snakes in some parts of the world are viciously protected by the locals due to their religion.  I cannot remember exactly which, but i strongly remember reading that snakes are given funerals if they're killed or found dead nearby.  

 And now, the general public hates 'em all :\

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 2, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> the curious thing about this, is before modernized religions came about, most of the animals hated by these religions were actually revered as sacred deities by indigenous peoples and polytheistic religions.
> 
> For example, Anansi the spider is a god in west african mythos, he is the trickster, and the god of knowledge.  However that story is a bit macabre, as he captures animals and trades them as slaves for the gift of knowledge.  Kinda weird, but whatever.. *shrug*
> 
> ...


some of this I already knew.. much of it I did not. Thank you, I have some reading to do it seems..


----------



## Dizzle (Oct 2, 2014)

Akai said:


> what misinformation do you speak of in regards to silverfish?  they may be harmless to humans yes BUT not our possessions.  they eat paper, books, book bindings, photos, carpeting and your clothes just to name a few.  you might want to google image "silverfish damage".  no thanks, not in my house.


Hah, thank you Akai for saying exactly what I was thinking reading this. There is such a thing as an unwanted pest in your home, even for people who keep the "creepy crawlies" lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 2, 2014)

Huh. I always thought silverfish were harmless house dwelling insects who people hated because of the fact that they're bugs. Guess not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Oct 2, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> the curious thing about this, is before modernized religions came about, most of the animals hated by these religions were actually revered as sacred deities by indigenous peoples and polytheistic religions


so basically monothesim ruined everything in a nutshell.  lol  i agree with you on all points.  there was a time in the middle ages that cats were persecuted in fear because they were nocturnal and supernatural and practicing witchcraft.  mating cries during heat were associated with the devil as well as any old woman who hoarded cats must be a witch.  cats were killed by the millions all across Europe and what did arise from that is the rise of the rats as and the bubonic plague or Black Death.  Rats contaminated our grain stores, crops and fresh water supply killing people by the millions.  high double digit millions.  rats had no predators in urban cities so they ran wild.  you know the ancient Egyptians never had this problem as cats were major deities.  you can go back to ancient civilations of the Mayan, Inca and Aztecs and they all had polyeistic beliefs and tarantulas and spiders were shared and viewed with high regard.  i'm not sure what happend along the way when it came to our 8 legged friends.  Fear of the unknown?  i cringed the other day when a neighbors wife killed a spider in front of me as we watched a football game.  she was screaming bloody murder.  all i could do was bite my tongue.  perhaps we need to put all living creatures in a higher regard including spiders who are beneficial to nature and practice a little polytheistic worshipping aside from the "sacrificing of virgins" from time to time I'm all for it.  heck I'm all for a tarantula god.  bring it on.  i probably practice this already as I sacrfice dubia every other week.  lol  anything for my tarantulas.  lol


----------



## GG80 (Oct 2, 2014)

timisimaginary said:


> i have no problems with people who ask "stupid" questions like "do you keep them all in one cage?" or "do you let them roam around your house?" etc. at least they are ASKING a question... the people who TELL you things about them, without actually knowing what they're talking about, are the ones that are annoying.


THIS^^
There is absolutely nothing wrong with asking any questions, sure some might seem 'stupid' or 'obvious' to us in the hobby but as we all can see, almost everyone on this forum still asks questions. At least they're asking, that's how we find things out. I'm far from an expert but I love giving people some of my knowledge on the subject when they ask me a question and to hear them say, 'hmm, I didn't realize that' or, 'that's kinda cool' is great. They might not want to go and get a T right away but at least they have some understanding why I keep Ts.
It's when people give their opinions based on the latest fear mongering tabloid article that I lose my tolerance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanska (Oct 2, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Snakes in some parts of the world are viciously protected by the locals due to their religion.  I cannot remember exactly which, but i strongly remember reading that snakes are given funerals if they're killed or found dead nearby.
> 
> And now, the general public hates 'em all :\


In Finland not too long ago it was believed that the grass snake(_Natrix natrix_) brings good fortune to a farm and if one was killed the farm was basically doomed. These days people kill them although they're a protected species because they mix them with the only venomous snake we have, the common european adder(_Vipera berus_) because they fear and hate those even if they aren't that dangerous.

For the spider thingy:
I read an article in a science magazine that in short debunked the theory that humans are hardwired to fear creapy crawlies and the real reason is that in the middle ages people thought that it was spiders that were responsible of spreading the plague. The article also makes a point that this hysteria about spiders is limited to cultures that have their roots in middle age europe. In most other cultures they're seen as the good guys.
Can't remember where it was but they have a tradition of releasing hundreds of spiders at weddings to bring the newlywed couple good fortune. I think I'll adopt that if the guest list in my wedding gets too long

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dizzle (Oct 2, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Huh. I always thought silverfish were harmless house dwelling insects who people hated because of the fact that they're bugs. Guess not.


I'm sure much of the hatred is due to the general "fear of bugs" - the same fear that makes people stomp spiders which I personally think is ridiculous. I was just saying, what akai said is something I relate to as well. Like termites...grrrr... not a good thing to have in your house....because they EAT your house. And spiders will just eat them, so keep the spiders - reduce the pests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MadMauC (Oct 2, 2014)

Not sure what is sillier - a layman making unfound claims/remarks or a seemingly experience T keeper cooing over their pet Ts and associating/attributing them human qualities/habits/emotions. Totally understand the keeper's passion - I have read some post saying "my T loves me or is angry with me - IMO is silly.


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 2, 2014)

Akai said:


> what misinformation do you speak of in regards to silverfish?  they may be harmless to humans yes BUT not our possessions.  they eat paper, books, book bindings, photos, carpeting and your clothes just to name a few.  you might want to google image "silverfish damage".  no thanks, not in my house.


Yes but at least they're cute while they're about it? : D /weirdo

---------- Post added 10-02-2014 at 09:58 AM ----------




MadMauC said:


> Not sure what is sillier - a layman making unfound claims/remarks or a seemingly experience T keeper cooing over their pet Ts and associating/attributing them human qualities/habits/emotions. Totally understand the keeper's passion - I have read some post saying "my T loves me or is angry with me - IMO is silly.


Experienced keepers don't tend to say things like "My T loves me", it's usually the beginners actually. But I feel you--it's always irksome when people try and talk about things they don't actually know a whole lot about. :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MadMauC (Oct 2, 2014)

I've read IMO silly heated arguments over differences in opinion to keeping Ts - chiding over some beginner's methods of keeping their Ts likening it to cruelty when the same people making these remarks have no qualms in their own threads - "ripping off the feeder crickets' legs or crushing the mealworms heads" before feeding it to their beloved T.... A living thing is a living thing irregardless of whether it's a tarantula or a cricket - I find it totally silly if not absurd that in their opinion it's not ok to spray on a tarantula but it's perfectly ok to rip off the cricket's legs before feeding it to their T.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 2, 2014)

MadMauC said:


> I've read IMO silly heated arguments over differences in opinion to keeping Ts - chiding over some beginner's methods of keeping their Ts likening it to cruelty when the same people making these remarks have no qualms in their own threads - "ripping off the feeder crickets' legs or crushing the mealworms heads" before feeding it to their beloved T.... A living thing is a living thing irregardless of whether it's a tarantula or a cricket - I find it totally silly if not absurd that in their opinion it's not ok to spray on a tarantula but it's perfectly ok to rip off the cricket's legs before feeding it to their T.


But the tarantula is the pet that is intended to live as comfortable of a life as possible. The cricket was raised to be killed by it and many other pets as well. Personally my tarantulas lives take priority over the crickets, and anything I can do to make the Ts lives easier, I will do. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Oct 2, 2014)

Exactly, spraying the T may stress it...and by me keeping it as a pet, I therefore am trying to create the most stress free environment. What does it matter if you crush the head of a mealworm? It wont burrow but will still move. If you break the crickets legs, it cant jump, therefore an easier meal for said T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MadMauC (Oct 2, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> But the tarantula is the pet that is intended to live as comfortable of a life as possible. The cricket was raised to be killed by it and many other pets as well. Personally my tarantulas lives take priority over the crickets, and anything I can do to make the Ts lives easier, I will do.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2





Biollantefan54 said:


> Exactly, spraying the T may stress it...and by me keeping it as a pet, I therefore am trying to create the most stress free environment. What does it matter if you crush the head of a mealworm? It wont burrow but will still move. If you break the crickets legs, it cant jump, therefore an easier meal for said T.


What I am trying to put forward is the worrying fact that I have read of some persons condemning the act of spraying on Ts as being a CRUEL ACT yet these same persons have no problems ripping of legs and crushing heads of prey insects. What I am trying to say is :- the act of cruelty extends to all living things whether predator or prey. If I decide that Ts will make a good prey item for my monitor lizard and I would pluck off its fangs so it wouldn't bite my pet monitor - would you think it's NOT CRUEL since the T is now the prey? 

If I keep a Rabbit or Chicken as a pet and many of us do eat Rabbits (I don't) and Chicken (I do), do the consumer see the act of skinning the rabbit or chopping off the chicken's head/legs while it's still alive as a necessity versus the pet owner who sees it as CRUELTY

FYI - I do pluck off legs and crush heads of mealworms and crix, but I would not think unless you throw the live T into a food processor (yes there are sickening videos on you tube showing these horrific acts) we shouldn't be overacting and quick to judge others and deem their lack of experience and in many cases ignorance as CRUELTY.

To give relevance to the topic - I see these debates as silly - IMO without many of us realising it - the minute we became a T keeper and offer a LIVE PREY to the T is in itself some form an act of cruelty unless we humanely put the crickets down before offering them to our Ts.

And yes I have also eaten grilled and fried Ts in Vietnam does this make me CRUEL? 

--- maybe we should start another thread on PREY VS PREDATOR VS PET CRUELTY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 12, 2014)

I have something to bump the thread with (such excitement XD ). 

So I was talking to a newly met co-worker tonight about tarantulas (which was awesome by the way--give me someone new to talk tarantulas at and I'm one happy camper) and she said something that, while I definitely don't mean to poke fun at her, it was such an odd thing to be convinced of that I had to share. See, she spoke so excitedly about them that I naturally asked why she had none of her own, expecting roommate issues or concerns about upkeep, and what I got instead was that she just couldn't bring herself to feed them. My mind flicked to the possible gross factor or being squeamish about roaches but nope...she was under the impression that one feeds a tarantula mice. Not occasionally, not some dude doing it on Youtube for shock factor and views, but like after a certain size that's just what they eat. I explained that the majority of hobbyists definitely don't feed mice and those who do, usually only to bulk up dangerously underweight specimens. I'm still wondering where that came from--I failed to ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amimia (Oct 12, 2014)

While on a Skype call with my out of state sister, she introduced me to her boyfriend. We got to talking about my tarantulas and I was describing each of them, mainly their different behaviors. He then informed me that all spiders act the same no matter what and the only difference is their color and size. Including True Spiders.


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 12, 2014)

Amimia said:


> While on a Skype call with my out of state sister, she introduced me to her boyfriend. We got to talking about my tarantulas and I was describing each of them, mainly their different behaviors. He then informed me that all spiders act the same no matter what and the only difference is their color and size. Including True Spiders.


A simple Youtube search of Euathlus sp.red in action versus P.murinus in action would clear that up very quickly. If he then insists that they still all act alike, your sister should be pitied.


----------



## Oumriel (Oct 12, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> I have something to bump the thread with (such excitement XD ).
> 
> So I was talking to a newly met co-worker tonight about tarantulas (which was awesome by the way--give me someone new to talk tarantulas at and I'm one happy camper) and she said something that, while I definitely don't mean to poke fun at her, it was such an odd thing to be convinced of that I had to share. See, she spoke so excitedly about them that I naturally asked why she had none of her own, expecting roommate issues or concerns about upkeep, and what I got instead was that she just couldn't bring herself to feed them. My mind flicked to the possible gross factor or being squeamish about roaches but nope...she was under the impression that one feeds a tarantula mice. Not occasionally, not some dude doing it on Youtube for shock factor and views, but like after a certain size that's just what they eat. I explained that the majority of hobbyists definitely don't feed mice and those who do, usually only to bulk up dangerously underweight specimens. I'm still wondering where that came from--I failed to ask.


If I had to feed my tarantulas mice I probably would not have them either. It is just really gross to me. It's not that I think "oh poor mouse" or anything like that, I have no problem feeding snakes.  How the t has to eat it is simply something I do not care to have to see.


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 12, 2014)

Oumriel said:


> If I had to feed my tarantulas mice I probably would not have them either. It is just really gross to me. It's not that I think "oh poor mouse" or anything like that, I have no problem feeding snakes.  How the t has to eat it is simply something I do not care to have to see.


She cited humane issues with it, which I kind of understand. I want snakes but have yet to own one for the same reason....I actually wonder if maybe that's where it comes from. Since snakes DO need some sort of live vertebrate, usually mice.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 12, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> She cited humane issues with it, which I kind of understand. I want snakes but have yet to own one for the same reason....I actually wonder if maybe that's where it comes from. Since snakes DO need some sort of live vertebrate, usually mice.


No snakes don't need live vertebrates, many herp hobbies t's feed their animals frozen/thawed feeders. True, a lot of them won't take pre-killed items but pretty much all of them can be conditioned to readily accept pre-killed.


----------



## Blue Jaye (Oct 12, 2014)

NewAgePrimal said:


> I always liked the one about them being able to jump 10' in the air.


I had someone tell me that same thing and as I tried to explain that it just wasn't possible he very excitedly told me oh yes it is I've seen it with my own eyes , then said it jumped right over my friends head and he's 6'5 !!!! Lmao


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 12, 2014)

ratluvr76 said:


> No snakes don't need live vertebrates, many herp hobbies t's feed their animals frozen/thawed feeders. True, a lot of them won't take pre-killed items but pretty much all of them can be conditioned to readily accept pre-killed.


They were alive at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Oct 12, 2014)

I forgot this one. I was once at a flower garden looking for potting soil and flower pot hides. I asked the cute nerdy girl working the stand if she had anything good for substrates for terrariums. Pesticide free. She asked, "what do you keep?" 
"Here we go" I thought. "Tarantulas" I said.
"Oh" she said. (And here's where she surprised me) "I've heard tarantulas make really good pets actually"

I was ecstatic. I could've asked her on a date. "They do!" I said. Then she continued.

"Yeah," she continued, "my friend had one and he said he trained it. He could call it and it would crawl up on his shoulder and go on rides with him. Never bit him. It was very smart. You could pet it."

>_<
"I don't know about that" I said. "Looks like you don't have what I need." Off I went to the LPS.


----------



## Amimia (Oct 13, 2014)

gobey said:


> I forgot this one. I was once at a flower garden looking for potting soil and flower pot hides. I asked the cute nerdy girl working the stand if she had anything good for substrates for terrariums. Pesticide free. She asked, "what do you keep?"
> "Here we go" I thought. "Tarantulas" I said.
> "Oh" she said. (And here's where she surprised me) "I've heard tarantulas make really good pets actually"
> 
> ...


Damn.... I have the wrong kind of tarantulas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine (Oct 19, 2014)

Ooookay I've got one that sent me off the chair. I posted a pic of my A.versicolor elsewhere and...



> "Are their furs soft? I wonder if they can be used to make clothes. Coats of blue spider fur would be awesome!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 19, 2014)

Hydrazine said:


> Ooookay I've got one that sent me off the chair. I posted a pic of my A.versicolor elsewhere and...


Coats of spider "fur" would be more itchy than anything else....IF it were a possibility...L   O   L.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 19, 2014)

gobey said:


> I forgot this one. I was once at a flower garden looking for potting soil and flower pot hides. I asked the cute nerdy girl working the stand if she had anything good for substrates for terrariums. Pesticide free. She asked, "what do you keep?"
> "Here we go" I thought. "Tarantulas" I said.
> "Oh" she said. (And here's where she surprised me) "I've heard tarantulas make really good pets actually"
> 
> ...


personally,  I woulr have asked her out and then educated on proper husbandry, since she obviously had zero issue with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey (Oct 19, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> personally,  I woulr have asked her out and then educated on proper husbandry, since she obviously had zero issue with them.


Eh still wasn't my type. Sadly I've now cornered myself into a tight market dating wise by getting into tarantulas. I'm a fitness nut first. Big into powerlifting and bodybuilding. So I need my gym rat swolemate squat rack chick...... Who's ok with my tarantulas......

Good luck me...

:sarcasm:


----------

